# full-timing in UK



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who is full-timing in UK who can give me any information about full-timing. Like getting insurance, postal address, getting a GP anything that you need to go full-timing. My wife and I are going to go full-timing sometime this year once I have been made redundant and sold the house.We both need to work for the next few years


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

wogga said:


> Is there anyone out there who is full-timing in UK who can give me any information about full-timing.
> 
> This is a copy of a previous post of mine, if you need any more, please ask. Alternatively, do a search on this site using "FULL TIME". There's plenty of info there.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I have full time insurance through Comfort insurance. They are aware I am full time and have paid out on a claim. They have a postal address for us but use a postcode of their own as the address at which the vehicle is kept. Not cheap though, cost around £1300 at last renewal on a 2002 CI riviera garage P.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm a bit puzzled as is my nature why someone who full times with the a wealth of experience pays more insurance than someone who goes out twice a year and not so aware of his vehicle than a full timer. I would have thought it was less likely to have an accident driving a vehicle regularly than someone driving a strange vehicle two or three times a year.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I'm a bit puzzled as is my nature why someone who full times with the a wealth of experience pays more insurance than someone who goes out twice a year and not so aware of his vehicle than a full timer. I would have thought it was less likely to have an accident driving a vehicle regularly than someone driving a strange vehicle two or three times a year.


THANK YOU Pusser, i could kiss you!!!!!!!!!!! 
(Metaphorically speaking of course) 

I wish insurance companies showed as much BASIC COMMON SENSE! :evil:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

wurz said:


> ................on a 2002 CI riviera garage P.


and there-in lies a problem. Try doing it for a Yank RV at 60K + 

Also, I'd be very interested to know if you actually have it in black and white that the ins'co' recognise that you are a full timer?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit puzzled as is my nature why someone who full times with the a wealth of experience pays more insurance than someone who goes out twice a year and not so aware of his vehicle than a full timer. I would have thought it was less likely to have an accident driving a vehicle regularly than someone driving a strange vehicle two or three times a year.
> ...


Aw sucks...Go on then


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I think they figure it is out on the road more rather than sitting snug in storage. The more it is driven - out and about - the more chance of a claim. I feel the same as Pusser though .. more experience, less accidents and there isn't much chance of being run into on a campsite really at 5mph is there!

Our other car insurance is cheaper if we only do 5000 miles as a pose to 10000. Then again, it is not even in the same league of cost of the M/H insurance.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"why someone who full times with the a wealth of experience pays more insurance "

1) Because they don't conform to the norm. In the mentality of insurance companies, this is equivalent to risk.
2) Association with gypsies, fraud.
3) More use, more risk.

I'm certain my MH insurance company never asked me whether I full-timed, and I don't think there is anything about it in the small print of the policy, though I don't have it to hand to check at the moment.

If these are true, then this is the exception to the rule that those that don't ask, don't get. Don't ask and you DO get. How can anyone claim you are then not covered when full-timing?

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[. How can anyone claim you are then not covered when full-timing?

Dave[/quote]

Because it specifically states, " For social & domestic use" and not "residential".

At least, that's thier argument :evil:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*fulltimming*

hi all,
as zaskar stated most fulltimmers either retired[a long way of yet]or working use normal insurance through friend/relative addresss and dont say anything else, with ref dentist ,doctor etc register with a local to your postall address and have regular checkups to keep them sweet, at the same time have the van taxed/mot +insured.

the working point is very sticky :roll: it all depends on what you do for a living as all the agencies now require a address etc and the hard part is finding a base to work from[nost fultimers keep this to themselves as its like gold trying to find a site/cl etc thats both friendly and accomodating as we all tend to have 2 vehicles and come and go at all times of day and regularly shoot of abroad .

if you don`t need to work then lifes a dream as you just keep moving around the world as long as there are roads you can travel their 

best of luck and bon journee!!!!

tramp


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

zaskar,

But my point is that, in the event of any dispute, the customer can prove sh/e acted in good faith. 

What is the insurance company's supposed argument of principle - that if you sleep overnight for just one night you are not insured by a policy that is named as being for motorhomes? Because you didn't declare a "residential" use?

Clearly not, and as they have not declared when the "maximum consecutive nights" shifts from social, domestic and pleasure to residential, how is the paying customer suppose to know?

If I were the judge I'd dismiss the insurance company's argument, get them to pay the costs of the case, and tell them to get their business act together.

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off subject but on insurance. If I own two vehicles, and I am the only insured driver. (ie, MR2 & boogie bus) As I can only drive one at a time, why do I have to pay for two insurances and not just the higher rated one?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Because no-one said life was supposed to be fair.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> zaskar,
> 
> But my point is that, in the event of any dispute, the customer can prove sh/e acted in good faith. ...............
> 
> ...


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

"That's why the buggers get away with this petty bureaucracy, because no one dares stand up to them alone."
Nor can afford too! :roll: 
It always leaves you with the impression that insurance companies *may* pay out if your vehicle is involved in an accident with a hippo in Burton on trent, during any day with a Q in it. (the day, not the hippo. 8O Even they would find it difficult to find a hippo that had swallowed the letter Q & it had not yet passed thru! They would consider that an unreasonable demand, perhaps.)


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Drummer said:


> ".....................quote]
> 
> .............L.O.L
> 
> and I thought I was cinical !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drummer's boogie bus*

Hi Drummer

What is a boogie bus?

Rapide561


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Early VW surfing camper! 8) 
Try this for size! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Volkswagen-ca...QcategoryZ14256QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boogie bus*

Hi Drummer

Do Oscar and I need to wear flower in out hair etc?

Rapide561


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Compulsory! Smoke weed & play the Mamas & Papas! (Beach boys if your in Cornwall. 8) ) Beads & Kaftans optional.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Drummer, 
I think it is also known as a "Fat Willy" in the surfing world, :wink: and yes, I know it sounds rude. As does Fat Willy's Surf Shack, which I believe is a group of shops in the coastal areas of Devon & Cornwall.
Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Try here... http://www.fatwillyssurfshack.co.uk/


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Full Timing*

Thanks to everyone who posted replys my message on full timing looks like were are going to say nowt and keep our heads down and drive slowly


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Full Timing*



wogga said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted replys my message on full timing looks like were are going to say nowt and keep our heads down and drive slowly


.... drive slowly .. ha .. we were virtually stationary when someone side swiped us! But, as we were insured as full time they ensured that we had a repairer near where we were at the time rather than our postal address. Bit of a bummer it took 15 months to fix though due to the parts having to be imported though! :roll:


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Because it specifically states, " For social & domestic use" and not "residential".


*domestic*
_Pronunciation[duh-mes-tik]_-adjective 1. of or pertaining to the home, the household, household affairs, or the family

Surely "domestic use" is just what the full timer needs...


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi to all

The MH C I Riviera Insurance is with Safeguard

The car Renault Scenic insurance is with Direct Line

The MH is on the road for 6 months in the summer, then into secure garage storage for the winter, when the car comes out of the garage for the winter 6 months.

With direct line insurance I inform them the car is now off the road for 6 months and get a reduction on my insurance of about 86% for the remaining time of the insurance, still fully comp, but must not be driven !.

With the MH insurance, I asked about a reduction when in storage for 6 months, the reply was, 
""the MH should be used all year round to keep it in good working order, and not left standing or in storage, therefore we cant give a reduction if you put it into storage""

So with this reply. are they saying I should be full timing :? :? :?

Colin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Colin

:lol: :lol: If insurance wasn't such a serious issue I would recommend all comments from MH insurance would be better placed in the jokes section. 

Are they saying here that they are insuring the moving parts which regular use does help to keep lubricated. 

Putting into storage surely will not mean there is a higher chance of insured damage unless of couse you are storing in a shed at the bottom an airport runway for example.

stew


----------

